# Лезгинка Баян-микс



## lelikbolik (10 Июл 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане,у кого есть минус "Лезгинки" Баян-микс, скинте на почту: [email protected] :accordion:


----------



## qwer115500 (11 Июл 2013)

мне кажется, этот минус существует только у самого дуэта Баян микс! так как ни демо версии, ни задавок не встречал. Действительно, друзья, если у кого есть, поделитесь!
[email protected]


----------



## Юрио (15 Июл 2013)

мне можно плиз) [email protected]


----------



## simon8808 (17 Июл 2013)

Отправьте и мне на [email protected] заранее благодарен!


----------



## chinyaev (17 Июл 2013)

можно и на [email protected]


----------



## Accord261 (18 Июл 2013)

если не трудно, отправьте пожалуйста на [email protected] ,может какими другими нотками и минусами помогу. Спасибо заранее!


----------



## AndreasBauer123 (23 Июл 2013)

Мой адрес [email protected] Буду очень благодарен


----------



## fakel (23 Июл 2013)

Ой, а можно и мне тоже минус и нотки Лезгинки на этот адресок - [email protected] Буду очень благодарна!


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Июл 2013)

переслав через сбербанк 250руб. На адрес Россия Белгородская обл.Красногвардейский р-н.
с. Ливенка ул. Садовая 2919. Руденко Евгений Николаевич.
Парень занимается лохотроном.
Я снимал ему ноты молдавского танца. Вот его письмо о вознаграждении. Конечно ничего я не получил. Я сомневаюсь, что ноты Лезгинки у него есть. Человек, который умеет снимать, не будет заказывать.
Освобожусь от двух заказов и сниму эти нотки.


----------



## lelikbolik (24 Июл 2013)

А что качественный минус сейчас стоит 75 грн.
Евгений51 писал:


> Парень занимается лохотроном.


----------



## fakel (24 Июл 2013)

ребята, а по-моему человек зарегистрировавшийся под именем Accord51 (который предлагал минус и ноты Лезгинки) и человек consona8524a - это один и тот же... странно... если прочитать все их (его) сообщения на форуме!


----------



## Евгений51 (24 Июл 2013)

*lelikbolik*,
Качественный минус стоит намного дороже , Если он сделан человеком, который умеет это делать., а если человек вытаскивает деньги , не имея продукта продажи, это лохотон.
Может Вам выложить всю переписку с этим Членом?
Среди музыкантов я никогда не встречал такого дерьма, да , и , думаю это случайность. Он не музыкант, тем более не народник.


----------



## sima-oleg (5 Сен 2013)

А можно и мне?
[email protected]

Спасибо!


----------



## lutchak_vasya (5 Сен 2013)

Ребята у меня есть минус лезгинка Баян Микса. Я за нее заплатил деньги и просто так не отправлю. Одже мне нужны ноты Облака могу обменять!


----------



## Евгений51 (16 Сен 2013)

*Евгений51*,
Снял Лезгинку ноты и облака. Облака начал писать минус. будет готов к концу следующей недели.(чистенький и прозрачный)Потом минус лезгинки. Проект пока комерческий. кому нужно покупайте.


----------



## lelikbolik (16 Сен 2013)

Всем удачи играйте на радость нашим слушателям и зрителям!


----------



## konstantin (24 Ноя 2013)

Коллеги у меня есть качественные студийные минуса баян-микс лезгинка и ирландские мотивы, но нет нот. Готов обменяться пишите в личку [email protected]


----------



## alexvik (27 Ноя 2013)

*lelikbolik*,
Эх! ноты бы еще "Облака" для полного счастья!


----------



## maratik63 (27 Ноя 2013)

Для полного счастья , ребята поймите , чего-то должно не хватать
Это не я сказал... :hi:

Мне тоже не помешали бы эти нотки. :accordion:


----------



## Евгений51 (28 Ноя 2013)

alexvik писал:


> Эх! ноты бы еще "Облака" для полного счастья!


[email protected]
пишите в личку.


----------



## lelikbolik (10 Июл 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане,у кого есть минус "Лезгинки" Баян-микс, скинте на почту: [email protected] :accordion:


----------



## lutchak_vasya (18 Дек 2013)

У мене є ноти облака скину за пару днів.


----------



## Rolandas3907 (28 Июн 2014)

prishlite Lezginku Bajana mix. [email protected]


----------



## petolekt (9 Мар 2016)

lutchak_vasya писал:


> Ребята у меня есть минус лезгинка Баян Микса. Я за нее заплатил деньги и просто так не отправлю. Одже мне нужны  могу обменять!


У меня есть ноты Облака.


----------



## petolekt (9 Мар 2016)

alexvik писал:[QUOTE написал(а):


> *lelikbolik*,
> Эх! ноты бы еще "Облака" для полного счастья!


alexvik]*lelikbolik*,
Эх! ноты бы еще "Облака" для полного счастья![/quote]


----------



## petolekt (9 Мар 2016)

Евгений51 писал:


> alexvik писал:Эх! ноты бы еще "Облака" для полного счастья!
> [email protected]
> пишите в личку.


----------



## petolekt (9 Мар 2016)

(.) писал:


> lutchak_vasya писал:Ребята у меня есть минус лезгинка Баян Микса. Я за нее заплатил деньги и просто так не отправлю. Одже мне нужны  могу обменять!У меня есть ноты Облака.


И мне нужен минус лезгинка Баян Микс


----------



## petolekt (9 Мар 2016)

(.) писал:


> (.) писал:lutchak_vasya писал:Ребята у меня есть минус лезгинка Баян Микса. Я за нее заплатил деньги и просто так не отправлю. Одже мне нужны  могу обменять!У меня есть ноты Облака.Буду благодарен!И мне нужен минус лезгинка Баян Микс


----------

